# timber rattler



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

a fisherman just about stepped on this guy sunday morning while we were in wv trout fishin, could not resist the photo op. he was coiled and rattlin like crazy.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

That is awesome. One of my goals is to find a timber rattler in the wild, but so far I have not come across one.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

You have to keep on your toes down in Hillbilly. I lived there for years and between the Copperheads and Rattle snakes you had to keep you eyes open at all times. Even when just out in your yard. Some of the biggest Copperheads we killed were right in the yard next to the house. As far as you wanting to find one in the wild, you can have them all. LOL


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Assume picture saugeye2. We found a few in Hocking Co. years ago but never took pictures. As has been said, you can have all of them you want.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I came across a baby one two years ago while hunting in Northern Vinton County one spring. Made me jump and it was maybe 8 inches.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

always wanted to see one, now that i have don't want to see anymore, only good thing wife said i can but me a pair of snake boots.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Their endangered good to see a pic of them.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Nuke it! [email protected]


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I know this is going to be hard to believe, but my sister and brother-in-law had to call a wildlife officer last fall. My sister's dog was barking like crazy in the front yard at something, and upon investigation, it was a rattlesnake. The officer told them it was an Eastern Massasauga that was fully grown (about 18" long). He took the snake unharmed to remove it from her yard. By the way, she lives in Leroy, Ohio.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

dakotaman said:


> I'm pretty sure I came across a baby one two years ago while hunting in Northern Vinton County one spring. Made me jump and it was maybe 8 inches.


My turkey hunt would have been over with because if I see a snake, especially poisonous, it is shot. I have hunted in Vinton for over 15 years and have yet to see any and I hope to keep it like that.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

i also hunt in vinton co, supposed to be full of timber rattlers, don't want to see any either


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

The only good way to look at a snake is in two pieces


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

saugeye2 said:


> i also hunt in vinton co, supposed to be full of timber rattlers......


.....nuke vinton county! [email protected][email protected]


----------



## yetihw (Mar 3, 2008)

I've always half heatedly wished I would see one but after running around the woods in other states its nice to not have to worry about it in Ohio, generally speaking. Bears too for that matter.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I came across one will wading Deer Creek in Madison county a few years ago. It was coiled up on some sand just sunning. Needless to say I keep a nice distance between me and it as I went by. 

I had one enter the Elk down in WV while I was wading. The things can not swim very good and soon the current had it coming straight at me. I was in one of those spots where new loose sand has been formed and you are up to your knees in sand. I stuck my rod tip out and just guided it around and to the bank. The thing seemed happy to not be in the water. It was more worried about the water than me. 

My buddy, that was with me, suggest that I kind of set down in the water for a minute. I was a little frazzled but insisted that we get back to fishing. He just smirked and said that what he meant was that I needed to clean out my shorts.  He still tails that story to people when ever we get together.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Walter Adkins said:


> I came across one will wading Deer Creek in Madison county a few years ago. It was coiled up on some sand just sunning. Needless to say I keep a nice distance between me and it as I went by.
> 
> I had one enter the Elk down in WV while I was wading. The things can not swim very good and soon the current had it coming straight at me. I was in one of those spots where new loose sand has been formed and you are up to your knees in sand. I stuck my rod tip out and just guided it around and to the bank. The thing seemed happy to not be in the water. It was more worried about the water than me.
> 
> My buddy, that was with me, suggest that I kind of set down in the water for a minute. I was a little frazzled but insisted that we get back to fishing. He just smirked and said that what he meant was that I needed to clean out my shorts.  He still tails that story to people when ever we get together.


Thats a scary thought being as though I have bumbled all over Deer Creek hunting and fishing over the years, Im with the other poster who said he was always glad he didnt have to worry about such things, I will throw in gators/bears to that list, if you guys have a chance watch the show on Animal Planet call I've been bit..it opens with a guy trying to pick up a 7'+ western diamond back with a less than favorable outcome.


----------



## Aquaboss (Jan 13, 2006)

Lived in Vinton county for a little over a yr. One day after work i left the dogs out and they were barking at something in my yard. Checked it out and there was a 4ft timber rattler not 3 ft from the walkway i had just used! Heart skipped about a dozen beats! That was two summers ago.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

the state had dropped alot by air in tar hollow(some years ago) to help control some kind of rodent....atleast thats what my sister in-law has told me when we bought our place not to far from there(she works at Old Mans Cave park) and has alot of inside info....


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> the state had dropped alot by air in tar hollow(some years ago) to help control some kind of rodent....atleast thats what my sister in-law has told me when we bought our place not to far from there(she works at Old Mans Cave park) and has alot of inside info....


Haha! That was a good one, but definitely not true. A snake would die from a 25 foot drop. Makes for a good story though


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Lived in Houston for six years.

Copperheads everywhere in the greenbelt behind the house. Utility workers had to fix a buried transformer 40 yds from our back door. Said the box was loaded with copperheads and rattlesnakes. Only killed one in our backyard. Wrapped him up with a Garden Weasel and he was pizzed off until I could take his head off with a shovel.

Pulled into the docks in Freeport to take pics of our catch. There was a little bar with bunches of those big cable spools set up as tables. As we were hanging Kingfish up for photos, I notice this lady sitting with her back to their table. There's a BIG snake crawling on the table about arms length behind her. A four foot rattlesnake in the middle of a group of thirty people! Freaked all of us out a bit (she wet herself - poor girl) , but the bouncer just walked up like nothing and took care of it. It became crab bait.

It's good to be home.


----------



## jig head (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a place in Jackson, between rt 50 and rt 35. Had a local guy tear down the old farm house last week. Along with some basic clean up and dozer work. He came across 19 Copperhead in three days of work, three over 3' long! The biggest one was on the gravel driveway right where i put my tent camper. I have hunted this farm for 16 years and never saw anything other than black snakes in the barn. After the phone call from Jackson I opened my new Cabelas mag and picked out my new snake boots! I will move about the country a little different now!!!


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I love all the snake stories....snake posts always get a lot of replies and good stories. Isn't it something how everyone is fascinated by them? (either in a good way or bad)


----------

